# Is the S3 stiffer than the S2?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

I test rode an S2. While it was a fast and capable bike, I felt it was not quite as stiff as my personal preference mandates.

Is the S3 a different layup on the front end? Is it stiffer?

Perhaps i should test an R3?

Anyone else here had a similar perception?

If it matters, i was riding a 54cm with carbon 3T bars and 3 big spacers under the stem...I'm wondering if the spacers might have something to do with this.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

i believe it is a higher modulus carbon in the S3


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

Interesting. Does anyone know for sure if the S3 uses better carbon than s2?

Anyone care to opine if having more stem spacers might make for a flexier feel?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Its not so much a better carbon, it just means that there is less of the material there thickness wise, in other terms, the carbon mat is more dense so they can mold it using less material making it lighter but also stiffer.

The best way to see the difference is to squeeze the downtube on both the S2 and the S3, both show noticeable flex but the S3 is very prominent, this would be as because of the areo profile of the tube it has incredible strength along its length, side to side strength isnt strictly necessary so the carbon is laid up much thinner. 

Having more spacers will introduce more flex, however unless you have about an inch under the stem you wont really feel it. You would get much more flex from bars and stem choice


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

G A /\/\ /\/\ A said:


> If it matters, i was riding a 54cm with carbon 3T bars and 3 big spacers under the stem...I'm wondering if the spacers might have something to do with this.


I went back for a testride and had the stem relocated to my normal position. The difference percieved was large. 

The S2 frame was not the part flexing, i now think it was the fork steerer. Anyhow, there was no bothersome flex in the S2 with the stem installed on top of the headset cap...


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I've owned an SLC (S2) an RS and now I currently ride an S3. The S3 is my favorite of the bikes (I spent quite a bit of time on an R3 too). It's as though Cervelo combined the best traits of the three and morphed them into one bike frame.

There is some compliance and comfort built into the rear and the front is stiff and aggressive. When you pedal, the bike moves forward.

Biggest gripe, is the lack of wheel selection. Currently I'm running 2009 Zipp 404 clinchers. I am having a set of tubular wheels built up for the trips to the mountains, not deep dish.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Front end of the S2 and S3 are not as stiff as the R3. They are not noodles, by any means, just not as resistent to twist. The head tube/top tube junction is narrow for aerodynamics, but that increases the twist you can introduce to the system when hammering it. R3 was designed around stiffness/weight ratio and has one of the highest absolute stiffnesses out there, based on Velonews and Tour testing. If you like stiffness and can perceive subtle differences, test the R3. If you can't tell much difference, well then get whichever one is cheaper/looks cooler to you.
full disclosure: I love my R3


----------

